# Skillselect 189 visa - pregnant currently



## implied (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi,

I just submitted my EOI yesterday with 70 points for 189 visa so hope for a positive response soon given the recent cut-off was 65 points.

I do have a question though related to the processing after I get invited. Roughly how much time can we stretch the application process to? In any case my PCC might be a bit long as I spent a few years in the US as well.

My wife and I are expecting a baby in 3 months and would like to do the medical test post the new arrival(given the controversy of X Ray for pregnant women) and want to include our new born on the application as well(assume we can do this by filing Form 1022.

Thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

If your wife is pregnant, you need to notify DIAC of a change to your circumstances. 

Effectively, DIAC will not endanger your child and will wait until the baby is born prior to completing the processing of your visa, on the premise that they are informed of the change to your circumstances.

Once you are invited to apply and are assigned a CO, they will progress your application up to the stage of PCC. Once your baby is born, then your wife and baby can complete the medical and you will also need to forward a copy of baby's passport to DIAC. That done, baby will also be included in your application and be issued a visa with the rest of the family.


----------



## implied (Nov 2, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> If your wife is pregnant, you need to notify DIAC of a change to your circumstances.
> 
> Effectively, DIAC will not endanger your child and will wait until the baby is born prior to completing the processing of your visa, on the premise that they are informed of the change to your circumstances.
> 
> Once you are invited to apply and are assigned a CO, they will progress your application up to the stage of PCC. Once your baby is born, then your wife and baby can complete the medical and you will also need to forward a copy of baby's passport to DIAC. That done, baby will also be included in your application and be issued a visa with the rest of the family.


Appreciate the quick response.


----------



## abmanjuonline (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi Maz25,

In the EOI application, I have stated only 1 family member (my wife) would be included in the future. Actually, it should have been 2 (wife and child - 8months old). I have got an invite on November 1st and would like to include my child moving forward. Guess that should be feasible! please comment.

Also neither my name is endorsed in my wife's passport nor her's in mine. Will that be a hurdle for granting us the visa?


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> If your wife is pregnant, you need to notify DIAC of a change to your circumstances.
> 
> Effectively, DIAC will not endanger your child and will wait until the baby is born prior to completing the processing of your visa, on the premise that they are informed of the change to your circumstances.
> 
> Once you are invited to apply and are assigned a CO, they will progress your application up to the stage of PCC. Once your baby is born, then your wife and baby can complete the medical and you will also need to forward a copy of baby's passport to DIAC. That done, baby will also be included in your application and be issued a visa with the rest of the family.


Hi All...reviving an old thread as I have a related question!

Maz has mentioned here that DIAC will process the appln upto the PCC and then hold the appln until baby is born. During this "holding period", what if the PCC crosses the 12 months shelf life...in this case, will it have to be redone OR because it was "checked" by the CO already while it was valid, it will not need to be redone?

Secondly, what if during this "holding period", the occupation ceiling for my nominated occupation has reached and/or the rules change (say in July 2013)..in this case, will the deferred case also be affected or not?


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Guys - can anyone help with this


----------



## shalimar (Nov 29, 2012)

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi All...reviving an old thread as I have a related question!
> 
> Maz has mentioned here that DIAC will process the appln upto the PCC and then hold the appln until baby is born. During this "holding period", what if the PCC crosses the 12 months shelf life...in this case, will it have to be redone OR because it was "checked" by the CO already while it was valid, it will not need to be redone?
> 
> Secondly, what if during this "holding period", the occupation ceiling for my nominated occupation has reached and/or the rules change (say in July 2013)..in this case, will the deferred case also be affected or not?



Hi VolatileVortex:

As you need to have a valid/unexpired PCC for your initial entry into Aus after your visa grant, you'll likely have to get a fresh PCC. 

Can't answer your second question. I can suggest though that the expectant mum wait till the third trimester and then get the XRAY done with the lead shield. There's about no risk then: Google it and talk to a radiologist/gynecologist. 

All the best!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

VolatileVortex said:


> Hi All...reviving an old thread as I have a related question!
> 
> Maz has mentioned here that DIAC will process the appln upto the PCC and then hold the appln until baby is born. During this "holding period", what if the PCC crosses the 12 months shelf life...in this case, will it have to be redone OR because it was "checked" by the CO already while it was valid, it will not need to be redone?
> 
> Secondly, what if during this "holding period", the occupation ceiling for my nominated occupation has reached and/or the rules change (say in July 2013)..in this case, will the deferred case also be affected or not?


I think you maybe clarify my earlier comment. What I meant is that the CO will process your application up to the stage where they would have normally asked for a PCC but if you have asked to defer your application, the request for PCC and medical will be suspended until baby has been delivered and can be included in the application.

The PCC and medical are requested at the same time, so you will proceed with your PCC once you are ready to complete the medicals.

If you obtain the PCC in advance, then yes, it will expire after 12 months and you will need to obtain new ones.

Unfortunately, if the rules change whilst your wife is pregnant, it will affect your application. This has been the case in previous years where applications have been moved to Priority 5 as a result of a change to the SOL list.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

abmanjuonline said:


> Hi Maz25,
> 
> In the EOI application, I have stated only 1 family member (my wife) would be included in the future. Actually, it should have been 2 (wife and child - 8months old). I have got an invite on November 1st and would like to include my child moving forward. Guess that should be feasible! please comment.
> 
> Also neither my name is endorsed in my wife's passport nor her's in mine. Will that be a hurdle for granting us the visa?


Sorry, I just saw your post. No doubt you have an answer by now but for the benefit of others, you can include another dependent at application stage.


----------



## VolatileVortex (May 29, 2012)

Maz25 said:


> I think you maybe clarify my earlier comment. What I meant is that the CO will process your application up to the stage where they would have normally asked for a PCC but if you have asked to defer your application, the request for PCC and medical will be suspended until baby has been delivered and can be included in the application.
> 
> The PCC and medical are requested at the same time, so you will proceed with your PCC once you are ready to complete the medicals.
> 
> ...


Hmmm interestingly, I am quite sure that it was Shel who mentioned that even if the rules change while the wife is pregnant, as long as the application is lodged then the new rules wont affect the appln...guess i'll have to do some more reading on this..


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

No I said was I didn't belive people would be effected if the allocation for the occupation ran out because you have already been allocated one of those places by being invited and applying. 

If they decide to change all the priorities again as they did in 2010 which put people on hold for years that well could effect everyone. I can't see it happening soon because they have just made lots of changes but one neber knows what they will do.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello Friends,

similarly queries & important.

If wife is pregnant is there any need of increasing the no of applicant in skillselect ? like 1+ for new baby expected in few months.

If some one get the invitation in February or March and his wife is pregnant and expected to deliver in May. 

what should someone do in these scenarios?


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2013)

You dont need to update EOI until baby is born. When you make your application if there is a space for notes put it in there. If not wait till you get a CO and tell them.


----------



## little.banter (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks so when submitting application someone can tell them that his wife is pregnant n expected date of delivery. Thanks


----------



## shahzad_sam (Mar 26, 2013)

hey guys,
i need your help.
while filling EOI, i mentioned 2 dependents will accompany me in Australia. Now i have received an invitiation to apply for VISA and unfortunately my Daughter's passport has not been issued and i have checked and it will take another 2 months to get passport, till then my Invitation will expire.
What should i do ?? please help and suggest.


----------



## shahzad_sam (Mar 26, 2013)

*urgent plz*

guys. need help urgently.
i am now ready to lodge my 189 visa, however stucked in one place. My daughter has not received passport yet, and she will not be getting in next few weeks.
i know i can add her afterwards by filling 1022 form.
My question is that while lodging visa, they ask is there any family member migrating with you, the answer will be YES my wife.
Then another question is is there any dependent not migrating with you .... should i put my daughter name there or not ???
i cant put her name on the migrating list as she dont have passport yet and passport no field is a must field.
what should i do ???


----------



## shahzad_sam (Mar 26, 2013)

guys. need help urgently.
i am now ready to lodge my 189 visa, however stucked in one place. My daughter has not received passport yet, and she will not be getting in next few weeks.
i know i can add her afterwards by filling 1022 form.
My question is that while lodging visa, they ask is there any family member migrating with you, the answer will be YES my wife.
Then another question is is there any dependent not migrating with you .... should i put my daughter name there or not ???
i cant put her name on the migrating list as she dont have passport yet and passport no field is a must field.
what should i do ???


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

shahzad_sam said:


> guys. need help urgently.
> i am now ready to lodge my 189 visa, however stucked in one place. My daughter has not received passport yet, and she will not be getting in next few weeks.
> i know i can add her afterwards by filling 1022 form.
> My question is that while lodging visa, they ask is there any family member migrating with you, the answer will be YES my wife.
> ...


Hi Shahzad, you can put your daughter's name as non-migrating dependent and can add her in your application after getting passport by filling form 1022. 
Do inform your CO (when allocated) about your intention of adding your daughter into your application as migrating dependent, if you do not get her passport by that time. I did the same with no problems.
Just lodge your application asap, you will have enough time to arrange for any pending document even after CO is assigned.


----------



## shahzad_sam (Mar 26, 2013)

thanks alot for your reply.
I will lodge visa within a day or two.
Meantime, please also advise should i upload my daughter's documents now or later when i will include her in migrating dependents ??
Also, did you got 189 visa ?? when ??
do the consulate call your employer for investigation etc .... if so what do they ask ?


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

You can upload her documents, it will depict your intentions. I uploaded marriage certificate when i applied even though i had not passport of my spouse.
I am 190 applicant and not confirmed about employer verification


----------



## shelm (Apr 9, 2016)

Dear Members,

I received my EOI invite in Jan 2016 and submitted the visa fees in march 2016. My agent asked to do PCC in advance so i did India PCC in Feb 2016 itself and am waiting for my USA PCC .
Now there is a change in my circumstances and my baby is due in Sep 2016. I wanted to defer the Medicals for myself till the baby is born. I have read a lot about 28 days limit for new born addition in the application which i am planning will do and atlas submit the birth certificate and receipts etc for applied passport.

My Queries :-
1) Since my India PCC will expire in Feb 2017 ( AUSTRALIA DIAC considers PCC validity for 1 year only), so do i need to fly before Feb 2017 ???

2) Will the date mentioned in India PCC (Feb 2016) will be considered OR US PCC (which still have not came, sent documents required for US PCC in Feb) ??

3) My Husband has a business, so will they ask questions about how he will leave his business in India and join Australia with me ??

Thanks a ton


----------

